# IAT/ MOE schools in UAE



## HulC (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've had an interview with both MOE and IAT representatives and I would not know which one to carry on working with. The salary package is pretty much the same, but my concern is in regards to pupils/ students behaviour. 
I am tempted to choose IAT only because of the heavy use of the technology, but now the question is should I ask for a girls campus or boys? Which ones might be more keen to learn? Which locations are a bit quieter and more easy to deal with? (I don't mind being relocated to the northest point)
I've read a few of the threads dated 2012/13 .... very upsetting/ worrying ones.
Could someone help me with more recent updates? 
Should I still consider leaving my UK job and give a chance or stay far from this?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## spar (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi. I am in a similar position. What did you do in the end?


----------

